# Small Surface Dump



## 2find4me (Jan 18, 2013)

I found what I think is a small surface dump, half on our property & half on a neighbor's property.  
 Here are the only intact bottles found, unembossed except for the one on the left Redi-Aid.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 18, 2013)

Shards, bottle opener, & corkscrew.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 18, 2013)

Corkscrew is embossed, all I can read is Brewing Co. Chicago.  Does anyone know what the company name was?


----------



## botlguy (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks promising, keep scrounging.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 18, 2013)

Back:


----------



## MrSchulz (Jan 18, 2013)

If that's surface, and Ameyest looking cork top on the surface.. things might be promising


----------

